# Matt Hughes accuses GSP of being boring and protecting his cash flow



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

“Well, I haven’t talked to you guys since the GSP fight so I’m going to say this, even though I’m going to piss a bunch of people off. To me the GSP fight was boring and I’m even going to tell you why I think it was boring: because I believe GSP is on defense. Number one, he doesn’t want to lose the belt and, number two, I think the UFC is paying him too much money and he doesn’t want to lose that either. I don’t know what’s going on in his mind; but he just doesn’t seem like he wants to finish anybody.”
source: http://www.matt-hughes.com/blog1/?cat=4


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm entertained by GSP fights (Alvez fight aside) but he clearly doesn't take many risks in order to try and finish. I really don't see how you can criticize him for that though he is winning and it isn't like he is hugging guys up against the fence for the entire fight doing nothing aside from exploiting flawed rules and judging criteria.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> "...he just doesn’t seem like he wants to finish anybody.”


He only likes to finish you, Matt.

(...idiot)


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

What else is new?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That's why he's the undisputed king of the division and your getting KO'd by seconds Matt. 

Must suck when the guy who never wants to finish the fight has finished you twice.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Roflz...washed up Hughes is a FUKN TOOL DUM SHIET OF AN INBRED WHITE DONKEY BALLZ...

K...I'm drunk but for reals he's DONE!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

i don't like hughes or gsp but all do respect last time gsp destroyed hughes he was not at the level he is at now in terms of economic means. Hughes is washed up and will get murder by gsp. But facts are hughes in his prime was a great finisher as he has what 35 wins via ko or submission.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

GSP should fight Hughes at UFC 126 on a weeks notice... hughes still wouldnt make it out the 1st minute!


----------



## fan4life (Oct 4, 2007)

Matt's right it is exciting watching someone get knocked out in 21 seconds


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

GSP doesn't have to finish fights to build momentum to get a title shot or to draw enough fans to be marketable. He's established a huge fanbase with a good guy image and the only thing he really should focus on is fight consistency. It would be nice to see him finish some fights but there is no one in that division I'd rather see holding the belt.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

was gonna post this but then i thought, matt is nowhere near the title and is 1-2 vs gsp and he just got koed and is irrelevant


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I wish my "defence" broke motherfeckers orbital bones, nowumsayin'?


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Further proof, if any were needed, of just how stupid and hypocritical Hughes is. So a guy who finished you twice is boring and doesn't finish? And I'm sure you found your 20 second loss getting ktfo by Penn much more exciting.

After he finished MMA Hughes should go into standup comedy, pretty funny stuff.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I read this kinda of quote from Matt, and immediatly start smiling.

See sig for the reason why.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Even if this were true... so what? GSP is Champion. GSP is getting paid. And GSP isn't going to be punch drunk or suffering from dementia at age 40. Go and ask Big Nog or Wanderlei if looking like you're 55 in your mid-30s is really worth it.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

I really am not a Matt Hughes (fighter and person) fan. I think though that to complete say he is irrelevant when he came off of 3 wins (2 big ones) is kinda disrepectful of a man with a record of 45-8. Anyway he is not lying, we might not agree with his tone but he is not far off. GSP fights are very exciting because the crowd is always reacting to every little thing he does. I loved the Koscheck fight where GSP jabbed him to death, but GSP never at any moment attempted to finish him. He said he wanted the KO but you have to go after somone to get that. NO he does not ever need to put himself at risk, I agree with that. But you can't deny GSP is not a finisher. Is there anything wrong with that...NO. But Matt is not wrong in saying that. Sonnen put a beating on Nate and it was more exciting than any GSP ground fight I have ever seen. So maybe boring is in the eye of the beholder but you can't just disregaurd how the man feels. Alot of others feel the same way. 

The whole protecting his money part I can't see that being an issue as he makes money outside the UFC. Although I have no facts I think thats a stretch.


----------



## yourtenderloins (Aug 26, 2009)

Huges is right. I don't know if I agree with the money part, GSP doesn't come off as a greedy guy that simply fights for a check.

He does, however, come off as a guy that fights the safe fight to reduce his chances of losing. He doesn't take unecessary risks at all, ever, in his fights and that translates into him having no killer instinct.

If GSP knows his gameplan is working he will not stray from it one bit. Ask Koscheks eye after the 600 jabs he ate. GSP was landing clean, quicker to the punch, and could have knocked Koshcek out if he opened up a bit and started throwing bigger shots. But he didn't need to, he was winning, and was going to win if he stuck to his guns, so why change.

GSP is one of the few fighters in MMA that is just as satisfied, if not more, with a well executed game plan win via decision as he would be with a ko or sub. 

It can be frustrating, and boring to watch as a fan but if you understand it maybe it becomes a bit easier to accept . . . I don't think so, but thats just me.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

prolyfic said:


> I really am not a Matt Hughes (fighter and person) fan. I think though that to complete say he is irrelevant when he came off of 3 wins (2 big ones) is kinda disrepectful of a man with a record of 45-8.


He hasn't had a big win since he beat BJ Penn in 2006. Serra, Almeida, and Renzo can't even be considered gate keepers.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> Further proof, if any were needed, of just how stupid and hypocritical Hughes is. So a guy who finished you twice is boring and doesn't finish? And I'm sure you found your 20 second loss getting ktfo by Penn much more exciting.
> 
> After he finished MMA Hughes should go into standup comedy, pretty funny stuff.


How is he being a hypocrite? In the prime of his career when Hughes was the number one WW in the world, he was finishing fights. He has every right to state his opinion and as much as i cant stand Hughes, i agree with him, (except the part about money and greed).

GSP should take a page out of Hughes' book and start finishing fights. It has nothing to do with GSP not having KO power, it comes down to mentality and his lack of killer instinct.

Koscheck was layed out on a plate for him. He could have finished Kos so easily in that fight, but he choose not to.

It's impossible to criticise GSP on here or any where on the internet without everyone immediately trying to shut you down. 

GSP isnt perfect, and matt hughes as one of the most dominant WW's ever who actually finished fights has every right to say this.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL at Hughes. GSP himself has admitted as much, so way to regurgitate information.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> How is he being a hypocrite? In the prime of his career when Hughes was the number one WW in the world, he was finishing fights. He has every right to state his opinion and as much as i cant stand Hughes, i agree with him, (except the part about money and greed).
> 
> GSP should take a page out of Hughes' book and start finishing fights. It has nothing to do with GSP not having KO power, it comes down to mentality and his lack of killer instinct.
> 
> ...


It's funny how so many people make comments like "he had plenty of chances to finish him but chose not to..." You talked to GSP? He told you this? Or are you just all knowing and state random 'facts' because you may not like a certain fighter.

Hughes has finished the majority of his opponents... a long time ago. Everything has evolved since Hughes was so dominant, the fighters are better everyone is more rounded, people are doing everything they can to stop the dominance wrestlers once held in this sport.

There's plenty of 'once dominant' fighters who used to finish every guy, but when you're out of your prime... things don't always go your way. Fact is GSP doesn't lay and pray, always tries to improve his position and actually pushes the pace. I completely agree that he doesn't take many risks, he's doing what he needs to keep his belt. I don't think any fighter can play it safe forever so if he's coasting as many claim he is, someone will expose him.

And to anyone who agrees with him just fighting for a paycheck is a tool. It's not a persona, he's a very humble human being and continuously states that his interests are his legacy and the advancement of MMA.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> How is he being a hypocrite? In the prime of his career when Hughes was the number one WW in the world, he was finishing fights. He has every right to state his opinion and as much as i cant stand Hughes, i agree with him, (except the part about money and greed).
> 
> GSP should take a page out of Hughes' book and start finishing fights. It has nothing to do with GSP not having KO power, it comes down to mentality and his lack of killer instinct.
> 
> ...


 It's hypocritical because they are similar style fighters, except GSP is better. They both work off a wrestling base and use a lot of GnP, GSP is just far more well rounded. It's true Hughes has a slightly higher percentage of finishes, but he also has way more fights, and more importantly, way more fights against cans than GSP does. It should be pretty obvious Hughes is just saying it to be a douche, they fight the same way a lot of the time, so does Hughes think he is boring and overpaid? If he thinks he himself is boring and overpaid, then I guess he can accuse GSP of that, but I bet he doesn't.

Hughes is just bitter because MMA wasn't as big when he was champ so he didn't get quite as big a payday as GSP is getting. He also knows he isn't ever going to get within hooting distance of the title again, so he is just trying to get his face on tv some way other than beating a top ten WW, since he knows he can't do that anymore.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

King JLB said:


> It's funny how so many people make comments like "he had plenty of chances to finish him but chose not to..." You talked to GSP? He told you this? Or are you just all knowing and state random 'facts' because you may not like a certain fighter.
> 
> Hughes has finished the majority of his opponents... a long time ago. Everything has evolved since Hughes was so dominant, the fighters are better everyone is more rounded, people are doing everything they can to stop the dominance wrestlers once held in this sport.
> 
> ...


Koscheck lost one of his eyes in round 1 and was mentally defeated around round 3. GSP how ever continued to snap out the jab and low kick to keep koscheck at bay. Thats what he was doing for the entire fight, keeping koscheck at bay. If koscheck attacked or got in close, GSP would execute take down (koscheck didnt attack though because he was mentally beaten). Thats called playing it safe. GSP never really put together any power combinations or looked for the kill. The opportunity was there, he chose not to take it. Koscheck was a wreck out there.

Yes the sport has evolved since matt hughes' era, but still, he was always looking to finish fights and he did so. To me, as of late it seems GSP just isnt even looking to finish the fight. Keep them at bay with the jab and low kick, when ever they attack and get in close, fire a take down. Thats how GSP rolls.


----------



## yourtenderloins (Aug 26, 2009)

King JLB said:


> It's funny how so many people make comments like "he had plenty of chances to finish him but chose not to..." You talked to GSP? He told you this? Or are you just all knowing and state random 'facts' because you may not like a certain fighter.
> 
> Hughes has finished the majority of his opponents... a long time ago. Everything has evolved since Hughes was so dominant, the fighters are better everyone is more rounded, people are doing everything they can to stop the dominance wrestlers once held in this sport.
> 
> ...


No, I watched the fight and saw GSP pick Koschek apart with a jab and never venture away from that gameplan. In lieu of taking a risk and actually finishing a lesser fighter, GSP just jabbed away and let Kos hang around for 5 rounds.

Gsp won the fight without question, but I wholeheartedly believe he could have knocked out, or subbed Koshcek if he wasn't afraid of venturing away from his gameplan.

He develops fight strategies, and they work, which is great. But for whatever reason they never include a definitive finish, when in my opinion, GSP is good enough to take a risk here and there in an attempt to finish a fight. He won't, whether it's fear of or refusal to lose at the expense of being more exiting is yet to be determined, but to argue that it doesn't exist is just plain ignorant.

BTW not everyone that criticizes GSP or any other fighter for that matter dislikes said fighter.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

GSP is right to fight safe, AS and aldo do the same thing, fedor seems like the only guy who doesnt care how he fights and just fights

who are we to tell him to not fight safe? let him continue his dominance...the reason he cant finish guys is because his bjj and striking isnt that elite, maybe in the coming years he will develop a lethal ground game:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am kind of torn on this matter. I do feel that GSP is just fighting cautiously to keep the belt. He has lost some of that excitement his past few fights. I can't blame him for his strategy because it is effective I just think it is losing him some fans.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I can see what Hughes is saying though. In his prime he held the belt for a long time by shutting people down. He defended the belt seven times (I think) and that legacy is soon to be challenged by GSP's belt defenses. Hughes was able to defend the belt by finishing his opponent in almost all of his title defenses. In fairness I don't think he had near the level of competition for the belt that GSP has faced.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> He only likes to finish you, Matt.
> 
> (...idiot)


This. Not much else needs to be said, you just finished this thread....


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

all personal opinions about matt aside i have to agree with him here. GSP fights are very boring and I dont look forward to watching them which is a shame because he seems like a good guy. Wish we had a more exciting champion. Cat really blame the guy though its a formula that works for him and he is winning.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Matt Hughes only gets excited by watching 2 pigs rut while some cross-eyed kid plays the banjo.​


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Bitter old cracker just got Ko'd. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Matt The Douche Hughes


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

If you think GSP is defensive or boring then guess what? Go finish him! All these people complaining about GSP and yet none of them can even win a round against him let alone beat him up.
GSP is not boring at all, he doesn't LnP, he hurts his opponents like breaking koschecks orbital, and occasionally he finishes too like when he made BJ throw in the towel or finished MATT HUGHES.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> “Well, I haven’t talked to you guys since the GSP fight so I’m going to say this, even though I’m going to piss a bunch of people off. To me the GSP fight was boring and I’m even going to tell you why I think it was boring: because I believe GSP is on defense. Number one, he doesn’t want to lose the belt and, number two, I think the UFC is paying him too much money and he doesn’t want to lose that either. I don’t know what’s going on in his mind; but he just doesn’t seem like he wants to finish anybody.”
> source: http://www.matt-hughes.com/blog1/?cat=4


It was pretty emtertaining when he kocked you out and submitted you.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Hughes is just pissed because he got ktfo by Penn and wants everyone to forget.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Why is finishing fights important again?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Matt Hughes has some weird love/hate mancrush on GSP. This isnt the first time he has come out and talked poorly about a GSP fight. This is a lot like when a dorky dude tries to talk down a pretty girl that he secretly has a thing for.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Interesting thought though regarding money, is it worth it for fighters to take risks when there's so much cash on the line?

I don't see why every fight has to be a finish for fans or fighters alike to be satisfied. This is a sport ffs, what's the deal with everyone demanding finishes? GSP fights safe yes but he still batters his oponents. The technical brilliance of GSP is what I find entertaining. Yes I'd like to see him sub the likes of Hardy but it doesn't bother me enough to moan about it. He doesn't have 1 punch KO power and he hasn;t got his grappling to a level where he can regularly lock on submissions and get a finish either, but I think that latter will improve very soon.

It's not like he doesn't try to finish guys at all, that's just nonsense. I'd rather watch GSP put on technical masterclasses than watch fighters slug it out with little technique. 

Above all I think people should just get over it, GSP isn't much of a finisher but he's consistently fighting really tough guys - the best guys in the world. Other champions can;t even keep their belts but because GSP wont get into a slug fest and go crazy for finishes he gets trashed from all angles.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Matt Hughes has some weird love/hate mancrush on GSP. This isnt the first time he has come out and talked poorly about a GSP fight. This is a lot like when a dorky dude tries to talk down a pretty girl that he secretly has a thing for.


I think the fights he had with GSP scarred him. 

Matt's a sore loser and can't stand it when anyone looks better than him. GSP literally beat Hughes' ass so bad twice that you actually felt a little bad for watching it. Not only did GSP dominate him, but he humiliated him too. He toyed around with Matt in the first rounds of the fights he won, and made him look like he shouldn't even be in there, knocked the hell out of him the first time, and then slapped an armbar on Hughes after Hughes had done so much teasing about GSP learning to defend an armbar.

Matt was supposedly still in his prime, and even in his "prime" he was made out to look like an amateur. People already didn't like Hughes because he's the classic small-town flag waving, gun-toting, god fearing conservative locker room guy. But at least people respected his fighting ability. After the GSP fights, people no longer respected him, and he realizes that and hates GSP for it.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

This isn't anything new. GSP has been playing it safe for awhile now. Koscheck only had one eye and he didn't even rock him once. I don't blame him though. If I got paid that much, I'd do the same thing.



Rauno said:


> That's why he's the undisputed king of the division and your getting KO'd by seconds Matt.
> 
> Must suck when the guy who never wants to finish the fight has finished you twice.





Woodenhead said:


> He only likes to finish you, Matt.
> 
> (...idiot)





Brydon said:


> It was pretty emtertaining when he kocked you out and submitted you.




LOL @ the keyboard warriors. How sad.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Matt Hughes hates GSP for becoming matt Hughes 2.0

Even stronger, more boring and with less finishes.

I always hear people complaining about other fighters not finishing fights, but it seems GSP gets a free pass from his treasure trove of nuthuggers.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well GSP wasn't boring at one point. At one point he was a much younger and exciting fighter. Nowadays does he want to protect his record, yes, does he even care about his cashflow, I don't think so!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Spoken by Matt Hughes everybody. The best Welterweight in the world....of loooooooong ago.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> Matt Hughes hates GSP for becoming matt Hughes 2.0
> 
> Even stronger, more boring and with less finishes.
> 
> I always hear people complaining about other fighters not finishing fights, but it seems GSP gets a free pass from his treasure trove of nuthuggers.


You're a nutswinger.....O ya, GSP is the best......o ya, well gsp uses margarine to grease his balls so you testicle spurs can't hold on....blah, blah, blah *sigh*

Fawk sakes people, for every GSP ballhugger, there seems to be a respective GSP hater like yourself. Those of us inhibiting the planet of Reason are proud of our rationality and ask that both groups end this senseless war, quit subjecting us to your awful posts, and consequently cease to exist. Thanks.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Last comment about this character. He never won with grace and now on the losing end he's even worse. 

He's a pariah in the MMA world in my books. Really don't hear too many fighters praising him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What is a pariah?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

After Serra, GSP became a more defensive fighter, no one can deny that. Only if his opponent presents no threat will GSP go for a finish, or it's just an attempt at a slow/methodical finish till the round ends, round after round after round.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he did finish BJ. Other than that I can't think of any other finishes. Hopefully he will stop being boring in the future!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> What is a pariah?


An outcast. Tito or Chael's comments are usually witty and humorous. Hughes actually means it and is extremely hypocritical. Reading exerpts from his book proves it. There's something innately wrong with that man. IE: Him laughing when GSP got knocked out. Do it behind the scenes, but not in public. That's why he got his ass handed to him later on with a rematch against GSP then against BJ Penn. It's a karmic boomerang.

There's no doubt he was a good champ before, but man he lacks moral character.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He's a christian and you say he has a lack of moral character?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> He's a christian and you say he has a lack of moral character?


Yes he is, but what he says and does is contradictory to his faith.

IE: Raping his future wife as stated in his book. 
Beating up his dad.
Poking fun at others not as a joke, but intentionally to maim their careers.
Lack of humility in winning and losing. 

If that's not a lack of morale character then I don't know what is...lolz.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nothing new.

Anyone who thinks logically can clearly see (especially given that GSP has stated this himself) that he fights safe and doesn't risk losing.

It's not anything new.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> He's a christian and you say he has a lack of moral character?


There are millions of Christians out there with little to no moral character whatsoever. There's also many non-Christians who also lack it as well. Being religious doesn't necessarily mean one has morals, having morals decides whether you have moral character.

Matt Hughes is a pompous, borderline-sociopathic POS in my oh-so-humble opinion.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

rygu said:


> There are millions of Christians out there with little to no moral character whatsoever. There's also many non-Christians who also lack it as well. Being religious doesn't necessarily mean one has morals, having morals decides whether you have moral character.
> 
> Matt Hughes is a pompous, borderline-sociopathic POS in my oh-so-humble opinion.


Thanks for backing up my statement and clarifying...haha! 

Hughes is just weird. I thoroughly enjoyed watching that beatdown by BJ. It was like taking a piss or even better relieving constipation.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why does that sound similar to Serra mocking Huches portrait at the UFC training center during their coaching season of the Ultimate Fighter?:confused02:


----------



## Azzan (Sep 19, 2010)

You don't have to be Einstein to realize Safe Pierre is boring and protecting his cash flow.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

There are times when the content of your character seems to betray itself.

Matt Hughes is acting, and speaking, like he thinks that GSP has eclipsed him. A couple years a go he was the greatest welterweight ever, now he's just another guy. That's what happens when you hang around and hang around and hang around at the lower weight classes

If you want to be a legend, retire on top, or be a heavyweight. Even Royce ruined his rep by hanging on too long. Stardom is fleeting. Hughes sounds like he can't cope with not being a star anymore.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is Safe Pierre going to be his new nickname?


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

I like GSP but he does fight very safely so it will lead to a varied opinion on him. 

I don't see how Hughes can call him overpaid though. He's the 2nd biggest draw in the UFC, his matches bring in a lot of viewers. He's worth every penny business wise.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Yes he is, but what he says and does is contradictory to his faith.
> 
> IE: Raping his future wife as stated in his book.
> Beating up his dad.
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Is Safe Pierre going to be his new nickname?


a safe bird in the hand is worth two in the bush


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Is there anyone left that listens to what Hughes has to say?! :confused02:


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, and this brilliant comment is coming from Matt "I have no stand up" Hughes? GSP is more explosive and more versatile than Hughes ever was, and is beating up much tougher opponents than Hughes did during his prime.
I don't think busting out Kos' eye socket or beating up Penn so badly that the poor guy was coughing blood and quit on his corner bitween rounds was "playing it safe". 
Hell, the hyped up grudge match bitween Hughes and Serra where Hughes promised to "beat Matt Serra up" turned out to be a massive dryhump by Hughes where he didn't really even try to deal damage on the ground. Yeah it is partly because Hughes doesn't really have what it takes anymore, but it was also him "playing for the win" not for a flashy finish like he actually used to do back in the day.

Not denying that GSP is less aggressive than the old less versatile version that rushed at his opponents unleashing stuff like spinkicks and superman punches from left and right, but it is partly because the GSP of today is alot smarter and more versatile fighter than before.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I dont get the people complaining about GSP not taking risks and playing it safe...THAT THE SMART THING TO DO!!

What if GSP was your dad, or your brother, or your son?
Would you be happy if he were to take risks to entertain the fans?
Or Would you be happy if he won the fight in total domination, kept the belt, with little to no damage done to him?

Exactly...


----------



## yourtenderloins (Aug 26, 2009)

suniis said:


> I dont get the people complaining about GSP not taking risks and playing it safe...THAT THE SMART THING TO DO!!
> 
> What if GSP was your dad, or your brother, or your son?
> Would you be happy if he were to take risks to entertain the fans?
> ...


Well here's the thing. GSP is not my dad, brother, or son. He is the guy I pay 44.95 to watch fight people. He is supposed to entertain me. The same goes for every other UFC fighter.

Guys get cut when they are bad, or when they are boring. You can lose a few fights in the UFC but if they are good fights you'll still have a job.

Fitch is another good example of a guy who does nothing but win fights but is awful to watch. Dana, for some personal reasons, holds him out of a title shot, but when he does get it, and he will, it will be a wonderful 5 round display of two guys grinding it out on the ground then eventually getting a split decision, regardless of who he fights.

I dread the idea of the GSP/Sheilds fight, and a GSP/Fitch II.

Stylistically they both promise to be rather boring fights because GSP is better than both guys but has shown a refusal to risk his position or gameplan to get a quick/exciting win.

I'm not saying GSP should throw bombs recklessly or pull guard going for a quick triangle. I'm saying when he is picking guys apart on the feet, or taking them down at will the least he could do is throw a big hook or throw a sub attempt here and there. He just doesn't do it, especially when he knows he's winning the fight on the scorecard.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bottom line, people love GSP.

Of course there are the haters out there but GSP has got to be one of the most popular or the most popular MMA fighter today. He takes a guy down and holds him there and the majority of people go nuts. Normally he is very busy and inflicts quite a bit of damage from the top although hasn't finished anyone for a while.

Jon Fitch for example can take most guys down at will but doesn't inflict the same amount of damage that GSP does. I'm not sure why more people don't like Fitch because he goes full out in every fight but he isn't as marketable as GSP.

Matt Hughes is talking shit saying that GSP is playing it safe. I would take his opinion with a grain of salt because he is an ass and he was finished twice and decisively by GSP.

I don't believe that GSP doesn't want to finish fights but he definately isn't a killer like an Anderson Silva, Shogun, Cain, Aldo etc when the opponent is visibly hurt. That's a by-product of the Matt Serra KO. GSP knows that he is vulnerable to knockout power so he minimizes the risks and dominates everyone. It's a smart move on his part as he has basically been untouchable although I would love to see him finishing some fights like everyone else out there.


----------



## yourtenderloins (Aug 26, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> Bottom line, people love GSP.
> 
> Of course there are the haters out there but GSP has got to be one of the most popular or the most popular MMA fighter today. He takes a guy down and holds him there and the majority of people go nuts. Normally he is very busy and inflicts quite a bit of damage from the top although hasn't finished anyone for a while.
> 
> ...


That raises the question. If GSP wasn't the champ what is the difference between him and Fitch aside from their fight together.

My point being, GSP can throw dull fights out there but because he is favorable, and you almost expect it from him he gets a pass. Silva has a boring fight because a fighter literally will not engage him and he gets crucified. And people like Silva too. 

I think GSP's popularity skew people's opinions of his fights. The same way their discontent skews their opinion of Matt Hughes, his career, and the value of things he says.

Not very many people, especially on this board, speak without bias.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree that most people on any forums period speak without bias in general. It's natural to be defensive or biased towards your favorite fighters. That's why everyone has to cut through the bias and form their own opinions.

But...I hate to compare Fitch and GSP but here goes anyways...when Fitch takes a guy down he rarely inflicts significant damage. At least when GSP takes a guy down he is always working for a better position and inflicting damage or sub attempts.

Basically my point is that what I find boring is probably very different from what other people find boring. To me, GSP gets far too much crap because he is the champ. He uses his skill set and neutralizes everyone he fights. What's wrong with that? Same goes for A. Silva, people won't engage him because he is a great striker. That's not his fault, he makes them fight his fight for the most part. 

Anyways, opened a can of worms and have to leave for work.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

yourtenderloins said:


> That raises the question. If GSP wasn't the champ what is the difference between him and Fitch aside from their fight together.
> 
> My point being, GSP can throw dull fights out there but because he is favorable, and you almost expect it from him he gets a pass. Silva has a boring fight because a fighter literally will not engage him and he gets crucified. And people like Silva too.
> 
> ...



Good post... i'd like to add a point.

GSP does not go out looking to make the fight dull. When you train for a specific opponent, winning and shutting them down doesn't always result in an epic KO. If you follow many sports (not just MMA) the best of the best win and win decisively with a great gameplan (and to the viewer looks boring if there isn't fireworks). 

Everyone loves some flash once in a while, but at the end of the day the substance and skill will prevail in a methodical, calculated manner


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Inferno said:


> You're a nutswinger.....O ya, GSP is the best......o ya, well gsp uses margarine to grease his balls so you testicle spurs can't hold on....blah, blah, blah *sigh*
> 
> Fawk sakes people, for every GSP ballhugger, there seems to be a respective GSP hater like yourself. Those of us inhibiting the planet of Reason are proud of our rationality and ask that both groups end this senseless war, quit subjecting us to your awful posts, and consequently cease to exist. Thanks.


I'm proud of my ability to make sense. I dislike GSP get over it.

I think we all know who the real problem is..his name rhymes with greg jackson.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> I'm proud of my ability to make sense. I dislike GSP get over it.
> 
> I think we all know who the real problem is..his name rhymes with greg jackson.


How is Greg Jackson the problem?


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> I'm proud of my ability to make sense. I dislike GSP get over it.
> 
> *I think we all know who the real problem is..his name rhymes with greg jackson*.


I'm not aware of people complaining about how he coaches JBJ, or Condit, or Guida...


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> I'm proud of my ability to make sense. I dislike GSP get over it.
> 
> I think we all know who the real problem is..his name rhymes with greg jackson.


buuh-ddy...you completely missed my take on rationality, I used it instead of nationality, get it? nah ya don't, nevermind, you call that your ability to make sense. Pride is what *you* chose to focus on, you're proud of your anger and dislike...lol, that's good, go with that, I'm over it big guy. Glad we cleared that up. 

Now, on to other important matters. I feel like I am gravitating slowly....being pushed even..... over to the GSP scrotum slurpers, and it has nothing to do with being a fan. It is almost irresistible to resist flicking boogers at the hair-pulling, crazy, jealous and most of all satiably angry GSP hater skaters. I have no choice, I must toy with them, right now even.

*EVERYONE QUIET, AND LISTEN UP! GSP does NOT have a weak chin, and is NOT susceptible to KO power....... he just thinks he is because he got hit behind the ear by a wild little primate they call Serra.*

....hahaha... have at it ya covetous little St.Pierre scoffers.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Inferno said:


> *EVERYONE QUIET, AND LISTEN UP! GSP does NOT have a weak chin, and is NOT susceptible to KO power....... he just thinks he is because he got hit behind the ear by a wild little primate they call Serra.*
> .


So basically if Serra didn't hit GSP "behind the ear" he would have never won the first fight?

Riiight, sounds like an excuse. He lost, learn to accept the fact Serra was the better fighter that night.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

works like a charm everytime.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

EliteUndisputed said:


> So basically if Serra didn't hit GSP "behind the ear" he would have never won the first fight?
> 
> Riiight, sounds like an excuse. He lost, learn to accept the fact Serra was the better fighter that night.


I'm not quite certain how you got that out of his post. :confused02:


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like Matt Hughes is trying to get fast tracked to the title...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You guys need to remember this:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/19283/ufc...-i-fight-safe-and-im-not-going-to-hide-it.mma





> UFC champ Georges St-Pierre: "I fight safe, and I'm not going to hide it"
> by Steven Marrocco on May 25, 2010 at 8:20 pm ET
> LOS ANGELES – Georges St-Pierre is grappling with UFC fans' expectations.
> 
> ...



The quote is in the spoil tags, cause it's long and I don't want to take up the thread with the post.

Hughes says GSP fights safe, doesn't take risks, etc. GSP says "I fight safe, I don't take risks".

It's right from the mouth of GSP himself.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

While I cannot argue that GSP doesn't fight safe, I can certainly argue that his chin isn't as bad as some would like to perceive. Wow he got hit behind the ear by Serra who is a hard puncher than Serra was all over him like flies on shit. Serra jumped on his chance and won. Good for him. That was too long ago now to be very relevant. 

He stood with Koscheck giving Kos all kinds of chances to show his only quality punch - the overhand right. He lost because he has zero striking diversity and isn't very good at setting up his takedowns, he just has an awesome shot... again not good enough when you're fighting GSP.

As for Matt Hughes, he wouldn't finish Kos/Fitch, got handled by Alves, and BJ just avenged his loss to the douche in under a minute. There isn't a WW in the top 10 that he can beat imo, he needs to go hunting with Dick Cheney.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> “Well, I haven’t talked to you guys since the GSP fight so I’m going to say this, even though I’m going to piss a bunch of people off. To me the GSP fight was boring and I’m even going to tell you why I think it was boring: because I believe GSP is on defense. Number one, he doesn’t want to lose the belt and, number two, I think the UFC is paying him too much money and he doesn’t want to lose that either. I don’t know what’s going on in his mind; but he just doesn’t seem like he wants to finish anybody.”
> source: http://www.matt-hughes.com/blog1/?cat=4


Can anybody spell the word BITTER?:sarcastic12:


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

He finished Hughes.

Twice.

TKO and Sub.

'Nuff said.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And the only reason he lost to Hughes the first time was because he was intimidated by him. He admit it in an interview. In face I think he used the word 'idol' when talking about it!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

As much as I dislike Hughes he aint lying. GSP has turned into something else and is not the fighter I loved back in the day.


----------



## Ace70 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hughes is right. If GSP wanted to finish these guys he could. He doesn't want to put himself in a position to get Serra'd again though.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Pretty sure he tried to finish Hardy.

Proper technique or not, that armbar and the kumura were nasty, it takes a tough son of a bitch to withstand that, it's not his fault Hardy refused to quit.

And I'm pretty sure people didn't think he was boring against Fitch or Koscheck, their faces after the fight tells a much different story. People need to get over the "i wanna see people finish fights" bs, finishing fights isn't important.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

AWTA. GSP's only remotely dull fight in the last few years was the Alves fight, and even then GSP was dominant and more aggressive until he knackered his groin. The Koscheck fight was very entertaining, the Hardy one was a very good fight that GSP almost finished on a few ocassions, the BJ Penn and Jon Fitch fights were brutal beatings, and then he finished the 2 fights before that. Sure, you could consider Georges' gameplans as 'playing safe' but you still need to be good enough to pull it off, and Georges is. I find watching someone as dominant and skilled as Georges very entertaining, and don't feel he necessarily needs to finish fights to be entertaining. I love watching him fight.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> And the only reason he lost to Hughes the first time was because he was intimidated by him. He admit it in an interview. In face I think he used the word 'idol' when talking about it!


I thought he lost because he went for a kimura when Hughes was in side control and Hughes turned it into a armbar.... My memory must be effed. He was winning that fight until Hughes got that takedown. I'm pretty sure he didn't all of a sudden think, "Oh no, I'm fighting Matt Hughes, I should totally lose." Fact is Hughes went for a risky maneuver in a fight he was already losing to get the win. GSP will not do that. He would rather sit in side control dropping short elbows until the guy on bottom regains guard.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

This has been discussed again and again.

He is evidently not a wild fighter anymore.


----------



## rachel<3shogun (Jan 4, 2011)

i'm about to say something that may shock some people...









matt hughes has a point. GSP *is* incredibly boring. he's perfectly content to sit back & just defend. i'm not saying he's not good, he definitely is. but is he a good _*fighter?*_ i'm not sure. he doesn't go after anyone. *jab* *back away* *jab* *back away* :thumbsdown:
it's ridiculous.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

fullcontact said:


> This has been discussed again and again.
> 
> He is evidently not a wild fighter anymore.


There's a middle ground between wild and becoming basically a pure defensive fighter, relying on his athleticism and cardio to win fights - I'd like to see him take some middle ground, Shields is a great opportunity to do that.

It's sad because we've seen a different GSP that has incredible stand-up if he takes risks, come at a guy with fists blazing and goes for a finish - he can talk about finishing a fight all he wants, but till he actually starts thinking ok, i'm ending this guy right here (like the old GSP), for many years now he's boring. He lost me as a fan.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

What somebody considers "boring" varies wildly from person to person. Why argue about it? No shock there.

And complaining about "playing it safe" = may as well complain that a soldier "plays it safe" when looking for cover in a firefight. Or when a football team punts on 4th & long. etc & so forth.

Playing it safe = utilizing a superior gameplan & technique/skill. Nothing wrong with it, it's the future of the sport as it continues to evolve & be refined, and I personally find all of GSPs fights thrilling.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

That must be why GSP took it easy on Koscheck's eye.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> What somebody considers "boring" varies wildly from person to person. Why argue about it? No shock there.
> 
> And complaining about "playing it safe" = may as well complain that a soldier "plays it safe" when looking for cover in a firefight. Or when a football team punts on 4th & long. etc & so forth.
> 
> Playing it safe = utilizing a superior gameplan & technique/skill. Nothing wrong with it, it's the future of the sport as it continues to evolve & be refined, and I personally find all of GSPs fights thrilling.


This, there was nothing wrong with the Koscheck fight, he kept it standing and made it a stand up fight and even then people complain he's boring only because he doesn't finish. They're just bleed fans, that's all they can't appreciate all aspects of the sport, they just wanna see KO's and subs.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I didn't find that fight boring at all, but I can see the bits of truth in Matt's statement. However, it is up to GSP how aggressive he chooses to be, and it doesn't matter as long as he continues to win. Not to mention he dominated the entire fight albeit a few moments of grappling.

Whether GSP does this (which is possible) or not is not what i'm worried about since i'm still entertained every time he fights. What's on my mind is who can stop him? Everybody wants to criticize it seems, but nobody can stop him. Not even the absolute top contenders in the weight class.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

haha thats funny coming from Matt (one of the most boring fighters ever) Hughes. It wasn't boring when GSP super man punched him in the face.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

A1yola06 said:


> haha thats funny coming from Matt (one of the most boring fighters ever) Hughes. It wasn't boring when GSP super man punched him in the face.


Ummm.. no. I hate Matt Hughes. He is a douchebag of world class caliber but he was never boring in his prime. The man smashed people for a living. Slams and gnp galore. 

That said I still hate him and I enjoy watching him lose in horrifying fashion as often as possible.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Ummm.. no. I hate Matt Hughes. He is a douchebag of world class caliber but he was never boring in his prime. The man smashed people for a living. Slams and gnp galore.
> 
> That said I still hate him and I enjoy watching him lose in horrifying fashion as often as possible.


Yes he had some good slams, but that seems like a very long time ago at this point. I say he is boring mainly because his striking is nothing. I can't even ever remember him rocking someone with a punch.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Funny that had this thread been about Fitch everyone would be on Hughes' side.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Funny that had this thread been about Fitch everyone would be on Hughes' side.


I don't think anyone is ever on Matt Hughes side... except God apparently.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Funny that had this thread been about Fitch everyone would be on Hughes' side.


I agree.

I just wanted to add that it's possible to fight aggressively without fighting recklessly... GSP is content with just winning, and there is nothing wrong with that, but there will be a fight where GSP will need to be aggressive and go for a finish in order to win sooner or later.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Funny that had this thread been about Fitch everyone would be on Hughes' side.


True ... but people just have it in for Fitch. As you're avy says: "Haters gonna gate."


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Fitch isn't that bad. The man is practically emotionless. Though everyone would probably agree that Hughes is more active then Fitch!


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Matt is right. All GSP fights are the same.


Nothing exciting comes out of one of GSPs fights. Still we who support true MMA support this way of fighting as well.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

A1yola06 said:


> Yes he had some good slams, but that seems like a very long time ago at this point. I say he is boring mainly because his striking is nothing. I can't even ever remember him rocking someone with a punch.


Ricardo Almeida but still just because his striking isn't great doesn't mean he wasn't entertaining. Demian Maia's stand up isn't great but the man is entertaining. Except against Anderson.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well didn't he rock Frank Trigg? I guess I was wrong. As for Almeida, his rock shot sent him to the mat and ultimately is probably what allowed him to be submitted considering his grappling credentials!


----------

